
Android is ten years old - alanfranzoni
https://www.blog.google/products/android/celebrating-sweet-decade-android/
======
breakingcups
And since then the AOSP has been hollowed out with a lot of code moving to
Google's (closed source) equivalents.

~~~
londons_explore
Moving code from AOSP to Google Play Services is a direct response to people
like the EU saying googles business practices aren't legal.

That code in Play Services they can now license for $$$. Had they not moved
it, anyone would be able to use it and not give Google any $$$'s.

Cases like this highlight how the open source business model is broken.

------
russellbeattie
Back then I actually posted what is probably the earliest video of Android in
action available online: [https://vimeo.com/384481](https://vimeo.com/384481)

~~~
Jaruzel
Ahhh phones with hard keyboards... How I miss them.

------
akhilcacharya
The fact that they used the N5 for the pre 4.4 OS renders is truly confusing.

